# FREE Today & Tomorrow Sept 19th & 20th The Road to Grafenwoehr at Amazon



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Sept 19th & 20th at Amazon*


from the author of _*Surviving American Gulag, No Irish Need Apply, Look Away Silence * _ and *The Jade Owl Legacy Series
**The Road to Grafenwoehr

by Edward C. Patterson
Kindleboard Profile for The Road to Grafenwoehr
PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwoehr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwöhr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?

*   
*The Road of Grafenwöhr owes its existence principally to my own good fortune to be stationed in Germany and that bustling Bavarian town between 1967-68. Although the work is far from autobiographical, most of the events of a historic and pictorial nature (and even some used for the fantasy) are recounted from my direct experiences. Such is the web we weave.

During the last days of authoring this work, my father passed away. Therefore, this work is dedicated to his memory and also to the memory of all the brave heroes who -- from Bastogne to Peleliu -- have made our world possible through their sacrifice.*

*In Memory of My Father

Donald Phillips Patterson

"Pee-wee"

A combat Naval Veteran of World War II and,
Aboard the USS Thomas Jefferson, made
Six major Invasions

Fedela -- North Africa
Scoglitti -- Sicily
Salerno -- Italy
Southern France
Normandy -- Omaha Beach
Okinawa, Ryukyu Islands -- Japan

He was a devoted Husband, loving and supporting Father, a Cherokee warrior and 
My Hero

"Be at rest, Sailor Boy. Be at rest."*​
*Table of Contents

Part I: Old World Rhapsody

Chapter One: Journey to Somewhere
Chapter Two: Zum Nürnburg
Chapter Three: Zum Vilseck
Chapter Four: Zum Pressath
Chapter Five: Gasthof Grafenwöhr
Chapter Six: Shivering Timbers
Chapter Seven: Business Almost as Usual

Part II: Summerson Sees

Chapter One: Liver and Onions
Chapter Two: In the Cups
Chapter Three: Battery Operation Central
Chapter Four: River Dancers
Chapter Five: The Innkeeper's Tale
Chapter Six: Zum Regensburg
Chapter Seven: Mad Kings and Centurions
Chapter Eight: Going Soft in the Head

Part III: Over the Border and Through the Woods

Chapter One: Just Like War
Chapter Two: Ghost Writers
Chapter Three: Tapestry
Chapter Four: Confessions in the Rain
Chapter Five: Metal on Metal
Chapter Six: Outrageous Fortune
Chapter Seven: Calling Forth the Night
Chapter Eight: The Three Gifts

Part IV: Visions of Past and Future

Chapter One: Oktoberfest
Chapter Two: Crossed Swords
Chapter Three: Close Combat
Chapter Four: Tripods at Nightfall
Chapter Five: Herbstreise
Chapter Six: Zum Floßenburg
Chapter Seven: Commentary

Part V: The Purpose

Chapter One: Snowbound
Chapter Two: Betrayal
Chapter Three: Broken Pieces
Chapter Four: Vindex Natura
Chapter Five: Stalking
Chapter Six: Stakes
Chapter Seven: The Visitation
Chapter Eight: The New Guy
Chapter Nine: Running With the Pack
Chapter Ten: The Tipple
Chapter Eleven: The Tribunal
Chapter Twelve: The Morning Report
Chapter Thirteen: The Third Gift*​
*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Got the book. Thanks, Ed.

ebc


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Appleheart. Hope you enjoy it. I'm excited by this one, especially since it's dedicted to my Dad's memory.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Kinbr. Enjoy it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there, Ed, and congratulations on your book! There's no owls in this one, right?  I'll buy it anyway! Here's the standard reminder:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Ann for the welcome.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks like another great book from Ed Patterson!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Maureen. I hold my readers embrace it. I like it.

 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I remember the range in West Germany
Might want to tone the font and graphics.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I was stationed there between 1967-69. Tone?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Road of Grafenwöhr owes its existence principally to my own good fortune to be stationed in Germany and that bustling Bavarian town between 1967-68. Although the work is far from autobiographical, most of the events of a historic and pictorial nature (and even some used for the fantasy) are recounted from my direct experiences. Such is the web we weave.

During the last days of authoring this work, my father passed away. Therefore, this work is dedicated to his memory and also to the memory of all the brave heroes who - from Bastogne to Peleliu - have made our world possible through their sacrifice.

*In Memory of My Father

Donald Phillips Patterson

"Pee-wee"

A combat Naval Veteran of World War II and,
Aboard the USS Thomas Jefferson, made
Six major Invasions

Fedela - North Africa
Scoglitti - Sicily
Salerno - Italy
Southern France
Normandy - Omaha Beach
Okinawa, Ryukyu Islands - Japan

He was a devoted Husband, loving and supporting Father, a Cherokee warrior and 
My Hero

"Be at rest, Sailor Boy. Be at rest."*​
*Table of Contents

Part I: Old World Rhapsody

Chapter One: Journey to Somewhere
Chapter Two: Zum Nürnburg
Chapter Three: Zum Vilseck
Chapter Four: Zum Pressath
Chapter Five: Gasthof Grafenwöhr
Chapter Six: Shivering Timbers
Chapter Seven: Business Almost as Usual

Part II: Summerson Sees

Chapter One: Liver and Onions
Chapter Two: In the Cups
Chapter Three: Battery Operation Central
Chapter Four: River Dancers
Chapter Five: The Innkeeper's Tale
Chapter Six: Zum Regensburg
Chapter Seven: Mad Kings and Centurions
Chapter Eight: Going Soft in the Head

Part III: Over the Border and Through the Woods

Chapter One: Just Like War
Chapter Two: Ghost Writers
Chapter Three: Tapestry
Chapter Four: Confessions in the Rain
Chapter Five: Metal on Metal
Chapter Six: Outrageous Fortune
Chapter Seven: Calling Forth the Night
Chapter Eight: The Three Gifts

Part IV: Visions of Past and Future

Chapter One: Oktoberfest
Chapter Two: Crossed Swords
Chapter Three: Close Combat
Chapter Four: Tripods at Nightfall
Chapter Five: Herbstreise
Chapter Six: Zum Floßenburg
Chapter Seven: Commentary

Part V: The Purpose

Chapter One: Snowbound
Chapter Two: Betrayal
Chapter Three: Broken Pieces
Chapter Four: Vindex Natura
Chapter Five: Stalking
Chapter Six: Stakes
Chapter Seven: The Visitation
Chapter Eight: The New Guy
Chapter Nine: Running With the Pack
Chapter Ten: The Tipple
Chapter Eleven: The Tribunal
Chapter Twelve: The Morning Report
Chapter Thirteen: The Third Gift*​
*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

You piqued my curiosity with the tagline, "A Cold War fantasy." I've been hungry for more books set during the Cold War. There aren't many.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have got to get a sample of this. Anyone that gets the Umlaut right, I hold in high regard.  . 

Been there many times. Although you were there before I was born  . I grew up an hour, hour and 1.5 from there and yes, the woods are alive with folklore.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks all.

@Atunah. Which town did you grow up in.? Were you from the Oberpfalz or _bei einander kreis_?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep, from the Oberpfalz  . I am from a very very tiny village on the border to czech republic. The next town, if you can call it that was Waldsassen a couple of miles away. That should be on a map  . My first hubby was stationed in Hohenfels and then Grafenwöhr, so thats how I know that military area.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Yep, from the Oberpfalz . I am from a very very tiny village on the border to czech republic. The next town, if you can call it that was Waldsassen a couple of miles away. That should be on a map . My first hubby was stationed in Hohenfels and then Grafenwöhr, so thats how I know that military area.


I know Hohefels, because we had our D Battery located there. In the novel, I take you to Pressath, Eschenbach, Vilseck and a trip south to Regensburg. (A brief peek at Bayreuth also). But sadly (and most sadly), we also go to Floßenburg.

Edward C. Pattrson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an Excerpt from _*The Road to Grafenwöhr*_:

*HAM AND MUTHA BEANS*

Quincy stowed his gear, grabbed a box of C Rations and sought out his buddies for a lousy repast.
"Over here," Ratz called.
Ratzenberger sat with Striker on a stump in the shadow of a supply truck. The motor pool monkeys were a short distance away, carousing over their rations and what Quincy supposed was some illicit Southern Comfort. Quincy flopped his box on the ground, and then sat ***** style, wincing - the bruise on his gut now sorer than when it was delivered.
"Whatcha got?" Striker asked.
"A box of some crap," Quincy said.
"Crap? Have some respect for military ingenuity." Striker plucked up the box, inspected the serial number and then grinned. "The Mutha load."
"Really?" Ratz said. "He's got one? I'll trade you my spaghetti and meatballs for it."
"You can have it," Quincy said. "I'm not hungry. And, by the way, are any of you guys rogues with your shelter half."
"No, we're in together," Striker said. "You hafta find someone, Chico, or it'll be a rough night."
"I got guard duty too."
"Same here," Ratz said.
"Me too," Striker said. "So there's some of your sleep problem solved."
Striker cracked open the box, while Quincy lit a cigarette.
"Better smoke that now," Ratz said. "When they turn the smoke lamp off, you'll be dying for one."
Striker reached into the box and drew out an olive green can, holding it up like a trophy.
"Ta-dah. The prize." He tossed it to Quincy, who almost dropped it. "Open it."
Quincy inspected the can, searching for a key.
"With what? A bayonet?"
"Use your P-38 tool," Ratz said.
"My what?"
"You mean, you don't have one?"
Striker reached down his shirt and pulled up his dog tags. On the end was a funny looking metal tube. He snapped it off the chain.
"You can skate, you can mate, you can masturbate," he chanted.
Then Ratz joined in the ditty.
"But don't leave the gate without your P-38."
"It's a can opener," Quincy muttered.
"We can't fool you, can we?" Striker said. "Give that back and I'll open it." He tossed another can to Ratz. "Open the cheese."
"Cheese?" Quincy said.
"Pee-mento Cheese," Striker said. "A Perdillo special."
As Striker skillfully applied the P-38 to the can, and Ratz did likewise to his, Quincy moved over to sniff around.
"What is it, caviar?"
"Nope. Ham and Lima Beans."
"I'm not eating that."
"You will when I get finished with it. Here, start the sterno."
"Ham and Mutha Beans," Ratz said.
"First you take your main ingredient," Striker explained. "Then the little plastic spoon. Ratz, the Pee-mento Cheese, please." Ratz complied. "You make a little hole here - a well, and stir in the cheese and . . ."
"Puke."
"Ah, Ratz. Chico is a non-believer." He held the can over the blue sterno flame until the cheese melted. "Then the finest ingredient." He grabbed the water crackers that Ratz had P-38ed. "Crush and crumble. Toss and tumbled, and voila."
They chanted together, even Quincy.
"Ham and Mutha Beans."
Quincy had to admit that it wasn't half-bad, although one can shared between three troops didn't make a meal. He downed it with warm canteen swill, and then finished it off with a cigarette. Then his attention turned to his problem at hand - the other shelter half. 

Enjoy
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Although a fantasy work, most of the events are drawn directly from my own experiences when station in Grafenwöhr, Germany in the late '60's.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a snippet exerpt from _*The Road to Grafenwöhr * _ - a closing scene after our protagonist has toured Floßenberg Concentration camp memorial

===================

When Quincy emerged into the late afternoon sun, he spotted a solitary form standing before the ashen pyramid - Ratz. The tour had gone and the memorial was strangely cold now. Ratz could have been a statue, except he swayed slightly, rocking on his feet. Quincy approached him quietly. Ratz raised his hand - a shallow acknowledgement that he was no longer alone.

"What did they do here, Chico?"

"The devil's work."

"I wish I hadn't come today."

"So do I, but what's done is done."

Ratz turned.

"They sent me to find you - the tour. They're all on the bus and restless. The driver said if I didn't find you in fifteen minutes, they'd leave your ass behind."

"Rosie doesn't drive out this far, so we'd best be going."

Ratz walked toward him.

"No more travel."

"We'll do Munich in the spring - before you rotate."

"I'd like that. Until then, I'm a home body."

"A _short _ home body."

"Not that _short_, but short enough."

Quincy smiled.

"Let's go. I'm sleeping all the way back."

"I don't know whether I can ever sleep again," Ratz said.

Quincy cuffed his arm around his comrade's shoulder and guided him toward the exit. As they passed the gate, Quincy glanced back at the crematorium and sighed. He heard a murmur on the breeze:

_"Schlaf in himmlischer Ruh!
Schlaf in himmlischer Ruh!_

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When asked about this, my latest novel, I often say it's where Jane Austen Meets Stephen King somewhere in the middle of my life experiences. I usually get a - Huh?? But this work is my tribute to imagination and how it can be as powerful as the waking world. 

Edward C. Patterson

PS: To the many who asked me already how the title is pronounced, the word is ROAD. (just kidding - it's Grafenveer).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

from the author of No Irish Need ASpply, Surviving an American Gulag, Look Away Silence and The Jade Owl legacy series:

Newly priced at $ .99 - _*The Road to Grafenwöhr*_.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I bet Grafenwohr was pretty insane in the late 60s during Vietnam War


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

My deepest apologies, Ed. I started reading _The Road to Grafenwöhr_ the day you released it, but got so mired in work that I stopped reading. I'm starting over at page one and, if you want me to, I'll post a revue on Amazon. I ask because reviews from friends are often discounted.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Jeff. I'll take the review.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes Bob it was and I cover that.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Thanks Jeff. I'll take the review.


Good choice, because I'm at about 20% and think this is your best book ever.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought so too. (blush), but I have a certain bias.   

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished _The Road to Grafenwöhr_ and am still of the opinion that it's your best. I'll post a review as soon as I can think of how to describe what makes it so good without spoiling the plot.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Jeff. I'm delighted that you enjoyed it.

Edward C Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

OOOHHHHH. . . thinking I have to move this to the top of the TBR. . . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

First reviews are in:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Road-to-Grafenw%C3%B6hr-ebook/dp/B004QGYBKE/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Just received a new five star review on The Road to Grafenwöhr from Todd Fonseca at TBOA.com. He reported it to Amazon.

*One of my favorite Patterson Novels*
*MORE HERE . . .*
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I finished reading this a couple of days ago. . . . .solid 4 stars. . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Ann. You have made my day.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Marked at birth by a strange scar on his cheek, Quincy Summerson has led a lonely life until now. However, stationed in Germany in 1968 on the eve of the invasion of Czechoslovakia, PFC Summerson discovers that his mark is more than a nuisance, It's an index to his mind, an imaginative vat that finds destiny in this old world symphony that engulfs him. My latest novel, The Road to Grafenwöhr, taps my own military experiences and my deepest well of imagination to bring you something unique. Travel back with me to a world hidden near the iron curtain, rippled by the forest's twilight.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm still reeling from the reception that this book has received from its first readrs. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Does anybody have a room for two errant Roman centurions visiting from the ghost world?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, the verdict is in and my latest novel has passed reader muster.    That's all that counts. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I liked that book a lot. After reading a sample (based on a recommendation on this board] I just couldn’t stop thinking about it, so I had to get the entire book and devour it in two nights. The entire atmosphere, the landscape, towns and people, rang true to me. I don't know if it's fair to describe a book with paranormal elements as "realistic" but it definitely felt like a good, highly imaginative and deeply honest writing. ( half expected to find photographs in the book - that wouldn't surprise me at all ) I liked all the main characters - Ratz in particular.  What struck me most was that I had no idea what would happen next, and that seems to be a rare occurrence these days. I am actually looking forward to rereading it some time later.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Aquabell. My day's been made as the book is my latest and feedback is coming in (positiveZ) but at a trickle.

Thanks again and I'm delighted that you would consider rereading it. That's the highest compliment that can be paid to an author.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When justice is ignored, Nature deputizes.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A very different follow-up to the rest of my military life.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a little taste of life in the barracks at Grafenwöhr:

After all, it was Liver and Onions Night at Sergeant Eagle’s café. The place would be empty, most everyone hating beef liver. They fled to the PX or the Canteen to eat. However, Quincy loved liver, especially sautéed in butter with bacon and onions. Sergeant Eagle’s liver and onions would be an all you could eat affair. 
Ratzenberger had arrived already. Perhaps he went to the room first to write his letter, but encountered Mathias. Perhaps he was the reason Mathias was upset. Striker was among the missing, being a liver hater.
“You’re early,” Quincy remarked, hovering over his liver feast.
“You’re late.”
“I stopped at the room.”
“So did I, but I heard Mattycakes bawlin’ and decided to skip the letter in favor of the liver.” He smiled, his fork drawing a mass of brown leathery meat to his lips. “Mmm. Mmm.” 
Strands of onion slipped into his mouth like spaghetti.
“Why do you keep on calling him Mattycakes?”
“Why do I call you Chico?”
Quincy pointed to the birthmark — with his middle finger.
“Very funny. I like nicknames that fit. I mean. Ratz fits me because I’ve got a square jaw and a pointy nose.”
Quincy choked on his meat.
“It’s true, Chico. I’m proud of it. And Striker is Strikeman because he’s a hammer. So Mathias is Mattycakes, because he’s a grown up baby and a . . . well, he’s got some peculiar alliances in the ranks and has been seen flirting with the Bundeswehr.”
“Really?”
The Bundeswehr were local German troops, whose barracks were across the road and up the hill from the Quadrangle. They weren’t really soldier soldiers. They served only sixteen months and never more than sixty klicks from their home town. However, they strutted about in their grey uniforms and made believe that they were the warrior force in the land.
“I mean, I have nothing against those kinds of people,” Ratz said.
“What kind? German soldiers?”
“Them too, but you know . . . the tooty-frooties. They’ve done nothin’ to me and I say live and let live. But Mathias just pushes the envelope a bit much.”
Quincy agreed with that. He had just witnessed it first hand.
“And Striker’s been a real case today.”
Quincy was almost finished his first helping and was ready for more, but this comment slowed him down.
“He’s still drinking with us tonight, right?”
“Yep. He’ll meet us at the Canteen, but he’s in a strange mood. All day. It got on my nerves. I’m glad he hates liver; so I can eat mine in peace.” His eyes lit up. “Time for more.”
Quincy was up for it and there was no one on line. It was a quick fix to pile his plate with a second helping of organ ambrosia.
“So, what’s his problem?” he asked, salting up his meat.
“Who’s problem?”
“Striker’s.”
“Oh. I think he thinks there’s a levy in the air. I think his imagination is almost as wild as yours.”
Quincy stopped mid-chew.
“What makes you say that?”
“Say what?”
“That my imagination’s wild.”
“Oh, I don’t know. Maybe because it is. I mean, you’re always reading more stuff into stuff than there really is.”
“When have I done that?”
“All the time. You see a cloud and it becomes a swan. You look at the Waßerturm and then talk about knights in shining armor. And I remember when you went through the spook forest and . . .”
“And what?”
“Well, you saw stuff that wasn’t there.”
“Did not.”
“Have it your own way. It’s no big deal. Besides, we were talking about Striker and what he imagines.”
“A levy.”
“A levy. He’s too close to the Colonel. He hears things that he shouldn’t hear and then he pieces them together . . . usually wrong. Then it crawls up his ash and he’s impossible.”
“Maybe he’s right,” Quincy said. “He’s smart. A levy’s serious.” 
“I know,” Ratz said. “And I know I’m stupid.”
“I didn’t say you were stupid. I said Striker was smart. Besides, I don’t know why he’d worry about it. He’s immune to levees. He enlisted for Germany, remember.”
“So he says,” Ratz said. “So he thinks. I think that recruiter saw him comin’. I don’t think he’s immune. And I don’t think he’s so smart. I mean, would a smart man pass up good liver and onions like this?”
Quincy grinned. Liver lovers were indeed wise and smart and gourmands. As Ratzenberger scarfed down the next few brown morsels, he closed his eyes. 
Ecstasy. 
“How does it work?” Quincy asked.
“How does what work?”
“A levy.”

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

and FREE for the Smashwords July sale - Get your copy today.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/45952

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ed, please let me hijack your thread to tell you a story about Grafenwöhr. 

During my time in Germany, the annual Tank Crew Proficiency Course (TCPC) at Grafenwöhr's Combined Arms School was the ultimate test for armor units. The futures of every commanding officer hinged upon their unit's tanks qualifying. A qualifying score was 1,000 points. The maximum score was 2,000 points. 

I went through the course three times, twice as a gunner and once as a tank commander. The first time I went through it I scored 100% on all gunnery targets. Because the driver killed the engine during the course we were docked five points and our overall score was 1,995. It was the highest score ever recorded and the first time that any gunner had maxed the gunnery targets. Needless to say it created quite a stir. My crew and I were sent back to change into out best uniforms while all the brass in the 7th Army's chain of command and the reporters from Stars and Stripes were assembled in a big tent that was erected for a special ceremony. It was very late at night when the preparations were complete.

Our squadron commander, a pompous little Lieutenant Colonel who wore a white angora pile cap, a silver belt buckle shaped like a rearing horse and carried a riding crop made from a chrome plated .50 caliber round, arrived just after the chopper of the 7th Army Commanding General landed. The Colonel was worried that he would be late so he hurried toward the briefing tent cursing and pushing lower ranks off the planks into the calf-deep mud. I was one of the unfortunates that had to step aside, ruining my spit-shined boots and soiling my starched fatigues to the knee.

The Commanding General, who was wearing a parka with the hood up (which covered his three stars), waited outside until everyone was in the tent then he entered as the assembly leaped to attention. He first ordered us to take our seats, then he called our Regimental, Squadron and Troop Commanders to the podium. As the Squadron Commander stepped up beside him, the General did an overacted double-take and said, "What the hell is that thing on your head, Colonel?" I couldn't hear the Colonel's answer but the General announced loudly that only general-grade officers could invent their own uniforms and he traded the Colonel's white angora pile cap for a greasy one worn by a track mechanic.

My gunnery record only lasted a year, by the way. The following year I again maxed all the gunnery targets but we again lost a few points because of a small mistake that I don't recall. My best friend, who was also a gunner, matched my score but his crew made no mistakes and they received a perfect score of 2,000 points. 

Now, with laser-guided fire control, a perfect score would probably be no big deal - but I'll bet it's not as much fun as it was way back then.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Jeff for sharing that (not a hi-jack at all), and I love the Colonels dead-cat hat story. People have no idea how places like Grafenw—hr get permanantly into the blood and live with you for the rest of your life. (Elvis did war games there in the 50's). Even today, when I look at photographs of the post with its new shiny PX (the largest in Europe) and the new barracks, I still see the Wasserturm lording over it all. I think the reason the book is beginning to spark with readers (besides the fantasy elements that I weave into it), the place and the times are so ingrained in my soul, I cannot but capture it on the page.

Thanks for this (and also keeping my correct on Armor specs - I mean, I was a clerk in the Artillery. What do we know about tracked vehicles, except that bunch that came upon us one night in the dark . . . we'll I wouldn;t want to spoil some of the books fun. BTW, that incident (boar included) actually happened, but without the aid of Maximus and Pertinax.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This one's flying off the shelf over at the Smashword's Summer/Winter sale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week 4 of the Smashword summer FREE sale begins.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson for list of books. For this one use code SSWSF for FREE copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Summer sale ends tomorrow.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson for list of books. For this one use code SSWSF for FREE copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt:

After all, it was Liver and Onions Night at Sergeant Eagle’s café. The place would be empty, most everyone hating beef liver. They fled to the PX or the Canteen to eat. However, Quincy loved liver, especially sautéed in butter with bacon and onions. Sergeant Eagle’s liver and onions would be an all you could eat affair. 

Ratzenberger had arrived already. Perhaps he went to the room first to write his letter, but encountered Mathias. Perhaps he was the reason Mathias was upset. Striker was among the missing, being a liver hater.

“You’re early,” Quincy remarked, hovering over his liver feast.

“You’re late.”

“I stopped at the room.”

“So did I, but I heard Mattycakes bawlin’ and decided to skip the letter in favor of the liver.” He smiled, his fork drawing a mass of brown leathery meat to his lips. “Mmm. Mmm.” 

Strands of onion slipped into his mouth like spaghetti.

“Why do you keep on calling him Mattycakes?”

“Why do I call you Chico?”

Quincy pointed to the birthmark — with his middle finger.

“Very funny. I like nicknames that fit. I mean. Ratz fits me because I’ve got a square jaw and a pointy nose.”
Quincy choked on his meat.

“It’s true, Chico. I’m proud of it. And Striker is Strikeman because he’s a hammer. So Mathias is Mattycakes, because he’s a grown up baby and a . . . well, he’s got some peculiar alliances in the ranks and has been seen flirting with the Bundeswehr.”

“Really?”

The Bundeswehr were local German troops, whose barracks were across the road and up the hill from the Quadrangle. They weren’t really soldier soldiers. They served only sixteen months and never more than sixty klicks from their home town. However, they strutted about in their grey uniforms and made believe that they were the warrior force in the land.

“I mean, I have nothing against those kinds of people,” Ratz said.

“What kind? German soldiers?”

“Them too, but you know . . . the tooty-frooties. They’ve done nothin’ to me and I say live and let live. But Mathias just pushes the envelope a bit much.”

Quincy agreed with that. He had just witnessed it first hand.

“And Striker’s been a real case today.”

Quincy was almost finished his first helping and was ready for more, but this comment slowed him down.

“He’s still drinking with us tonight, right?”

“Yep. He’ll meet us at the Canteen, but he’s in a strange mood. All day. It got on my nerves. I’m glad he hates liver; so I can eat mine in peace.” His eyes lit up. “Time for more.”

Quincy was up for it and there was no one on line. It was a quick fix to pile his plate with a second helping of organ ambrosia.

“So, what’s his problem?” he asked, salting up his meat.

“Who’s problem?”

“Striker’s.”

“Oh. I think he thinks there’s a levy in the air. I think his imagination is almost as wild as yours.”

Quincy stopped mid-chew.

“What makes you say that?”

“Say what?”

“That my imagination’s wild.”

“Oh, I don’t know. Maybe because it is. I mean, you’re always reading more stuff into stuff than there really is.”

“When have I done that?”

“All the time. You see a cloud and it becomes a swan. You look at the Waßerturm and then talk about knights in shining armor. And I remember when you went through the spook forest and . . .”

“And what?”

“Well, you saw stuff that wasn’t there.”

“Did not.”

“Have it your own way. It’s no big deal. Besides, we were talking about Striker and what he imagines.”

“A levy.”

“A levy. He’s too close to the Colonel. He hears things that he shouldn’t hear and then he pieces them together . . . usually wrong. Then it crawls up his ash and he’s impossible.”

“Maybe he’s right,” Quincy said. “He’s smart. A levy’s serious.” 

“I know,” Ratz said. “And I know I’m stupid.”

“I didn’t say you were stupid. I said Striker was smart. Besides, I don’t know why he’d worry about it. He’s immune to levees. He enlisted for Germany, remember.”

“So he says,” Ratz said. “So he thinks. I think that recruiter saw him comin’. I don’t think he’s immune. And I don’t think he’s so smart. I mean, would a smart man pass up good liver and onions like this?”

Quincy grinned. Liver lovers were indeed wise and smart and gourmands. As Ratzenberger scarfed down the next few brown morsels, he closed his eyes. 

Ecstasy. 

“How does it work?” Quincy asked.

“How does what work?”

“A levy.”

Edward C. Patterson
author of The Road to Grafenwöhr


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Set in the Cold War on the Czech border, this one will evoke your attention until the end - I promise you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Ed--

I'm about 70% thru "Grafenwohr". Gad, you are such a terrific writer. Expect a glowing Amazon review.

Dana


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Dana. You made my day.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good morning--

I'm just about to start the last section. Question: did you know where you were going with this story or did it unfold as you went along?

Dana


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes and no, Dana. This was the novel I was writing when I put it aside for The Jade Owl. It was originally a memoir of my experiences in Germany based on my serv ice there. When I returned to it, I decided to add the folk and imagination elements and, the original track of the work was very different than the last sections your about to read. That's because Quincy came to life like few characters I've ever created and he dictated the rest of the work to me. I just made sure that he behaved himself. He proved to be a pretty resourceful fellow, that Quincy Summerson.

Thanks again

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

His character is really growing stronger and I'm having that sense when the creative subconscious leads the way. I love the weaving of the mystical elements (because that's my "normal") and yet he is living a life that fits into his society. I'll be sorry to see it end.

DT


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you,

I'm really excited that you're enjoying it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy Saturday--

Here's the review I just uploaded at Amazon--

*When I'm in the mood for fine writing, interesting characters, unexpected turns, I scan the long list of books by Edward C. Patterson. My third outing with Mr. Patterson was "The Road to Grafenwohr" and once again I was deeply impressed by the storytelling talent of this man. "Road" is a fascinating mix of reality and fantasy woven together with writing that can turn lyrical or gritty with the twist of a phrase. Quincy Summerson is a green recruit ordered to the German/Czech border during the height of the Cold War. An obvious facial birthmark always set him apart in his Brooklyn beginnings; in Germany it marks him as a mythic hero. Patterson paints his manuscript first with dabs of mystic moments, mixed with solid realities of military life. By the end of the piece, the mystical has overtaken the mundane to a classic conflict of good vs. evil. All the while the reader grows more involved with the cadre of characters surrounding Summerson. At the core of every Patterson book are characters to care about. He is one of the best authors to emerge from the Indie Author movement. Discover his gems and enjoy the work of a very gifted writer. *

I'm thinking of posting something a little broader at my blog.

Enjoyed the story and skill so much!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dana - thank you, thank you:

You not only made my day and week, you may have made my month and year.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Ed--

For your further reading and tweeking enjoyment

http://definitelydana.wordpress.com/2011/08/20/discover-an-indie-author-gem/

It kind of pi***es me off that lesser talents are racking up the sales and some of your works are buried in oblivion. My blog doesn't have much clout, but every little bit helps.

Dana


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dana, I thank you for this. It's really rallied my fans to the fore.

Ed P


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi--

It's fun to see so many hits and comments on the blog. Usually it feels like I'm posting to a great Black Hole. I hope it is re-energizing!

Dana


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dana,

I put it out on my networks. I had to to remmember to check there occasionally to reply to a post. 

Edward C. Patterson

PS: I just got another 5-star review on Road right behind yours.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I am welcoming the upsurge of interest in this novel and the great feedback it's receiving.

Eward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In the forest lies a secret and that secret binds us all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Excerpt - Maximus and Pertinax

Quincy's anger bubbled over. Whether it was the blue pill or Luddy's alabaster face or the burning cheek, Quincy didn't care. It was time to follow the glint and settle this matter forever. He raced down the stairs, taking two steps at a time. He tore across the terraces and reached the green verge near the woods. His stomach was worse now, and he was drenched with sweat. However, the glint persisted. 

"Whatever you are," he muttered, "I'll (pee) on you and send you back to the devil."

He rushed through the shrubbery, a root twisted path that tripped him up. He persisted, pushing branches aside until he reached a clearing near the river. There he saw . . . the glint - a glaring metallic object that blinded him. It looked like a broad sword, but it floated at shoulder height, twisting - catching the sunlight.

"There you are," came a robust voice from behind him.

Quincy thought it might be Ratz, but it wasn't Ratz's voice. He turned. He nearly fell on his (ash), but managed a squat. A man stood over him, holding another broad sword that reflected light into a rainbow. The man, tall and broad, wore a brown leather breastplate, a metallic skirt, a short silvery helmet crested with a red brush. A crimson cape completed the ensemble. 

A Roman soldier.

"(Sugar)," Quincy said, pushing away. "I've gone nuts - completely nuts. You can't be here."

"But I am, Imaginarius. Never doubt it."

"What are you?"

Probably the results of an hallucinogenic robin's-egg blue pill.

"Now, now. Let's not insult me," the soldier said, lowering his sword. "I'm not a what. I'm a Centurion . . . or was a Centurion."

"Was?"

The Centurion came closer, Quincy pulling away.

"Leave me alone. I mean, how do I stop this?"

"You can't, Imaginarius."

"Imaginarius?"

"No," came a second voice - a lighter and higher pitched one from behind. "You can't change it once it's begun."

Quincy turned. Another soldier, similarly clad, held the second sword, the one that had drawn Quincy down to the river. This soldier was thin, pale and walked with a slight swish.

Quincy covered his face with his hands, but fingers pried them open - cold fingers. In fact, the air was cold - a familiar chill. He observed both soldiers now, while they inspected his cheek.

"Yes," the Centurion said. "That is the ticket. The sign of the Imaginarius."

"It's about time," the other one said. "We have been waiting for decades for an assignment. We are absolutely delighted for the work."

Quincy trembled, but was emboldened. 

"I don't understand," he growled.

"I suspect that you do not," the Centurion said.

"We have been signaling you, but you are still unripened."

"Unripened?"

"Well, he is making progress, Pertinax," the burly one said.

"Pertinax?" Quincy stammered.

"Oh, where are my manners? I'm Maximus, former Centurion of the Seventh Legion, planted here by Marcus Aurelius at the Castra Regina - Ratisbona. And this is . . ."

"Pertinax," the other one said, touching first his red brush helmet, and then striking his fist on his leather breastplate. "I was never as lofty as Maximus, but I managed my way through the fighting." He came close to Quincy's ear. "The tribesmen are brutal, my dear, but once the dead are pyred and dumped, the barbarians serve up a tasty sausage feast."

"I still don't understand," Quincy said. "What are . . . I mean who . . . (Sugar). You're nothing more than figments of my imagination."

"Figments, eh?" Maximus said. "He's getting the picture."

"Yes. Your extension powers are getting stronger. We've been watching."

"Not quite there yet. Not yet for the purpose, at least, but a marked improvement."

Quincy stood.

"I'm crazy," he whimpered. "I'm standing in a (frackin') forest talking to myself."

"Oh, you'll do that, Imaginarius," Maximus chortled.

"You're just my imagination," Quincy shouted.

The soldiers laughed. In fact, they sheathed their swords and gave each other a peck on the cheek. 

"Settle down," Maximus said. "You don't have much time. Your friend is looking for you and we need to talk."

"No," Quincy said. "You're like everything else I've been tripping over."

"No," Pertinax said. "We're not part of your imagination, Imaginarius."

"Then what are you?"

Maximus snorted, cocked his head and wagged his finger.

"We're ghosts."

Quincy fainted.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt with a warning label on it, that it might disturb some - so if you're sensitive, pass on it in peace. I believe that if one writes and can engage readers, one has a responsibility to occasional present a powerful, lingering, all encompassing statement.

The protagonist is touring Floßenburg concentration camp memorial, when he gets a spectral visitation:
===========
Quincy steadied his breathing, and then his nerves. He hunkered down in front of the crematorium memorial, the rusting metal door open to the cold oven chamber. He stared into the hollow darkness, trying to control his imagination. In that, he failed.

The oven came to life — a flickering flame deep in its heart, slowly burnishing the pipes and gadgets until the flames roared. Quincy felt its heat. No vision emerged — just a growing fire, spluttering with rage. He wondered where the smoke would drift and what the tour would do when they saw the long dormant chimney spewing ash. As he focused on the dancing heat, he saw a row of hanged men dangling high on rafters over the work hall.

“I knew I couldn’t go without being punished.”

“Not punished, Imaginarius,” Maximus said.

“What am I viewing?” Quincy asked, not even bothering to look at the two Centurions. “Is this your brand of hell?”

“No,” Pertinax twittered. “Wrong again.”

Quincy stared at the images as they faded. The flames blackened, swirls of ash twisting about the rafters. They lightened until they were white — potash drifting down like snow.

“What is this?” he asked.

The scene was wintry — a courtyard outside a frosty barracks. Before the walls stood a line of scantily clad men, shivering, their raggedy striped outfits barely covering their bluing skin and protruding bones. They wore der rosa Dreiecke . . . the pink triangle — some over their hearts, others on remnant sleeves — still others, on pajama legs. They were barefoot. Quincy counted twenty men — shadows of men.

“Where is this? Here?”

“No, Imaginarius. This is Dachau. Many here were taken there.”

“And it is the winter solstice celebration,” Pertinax added. “You would call it Christmas.”

Suddenly, Quincy heard singing — soft and desperate singing. The pink triangles were being goaded into becoming a skelatonic chorus:

“Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht,
Alles schläft; einsam wacht
Nur das traute hochheilige Paar.
Holder Knabe im lockigen Haar,
Schlaf in himmlischer Ruh!
Schlaf in himmlischer Ruh!”

An officer marched down the barrack stairs. It was then that Quincy noticed a Christmas tree with a few ornaments and candles interspersed between the boughs. 

“That is Oberst Ungeheuer,” Pertinax said. “The commandant — a jovial sort, who likes his drink and sport.”

Several soldiers circled the pink triangles, while the Oberst rubbed his hands, and then clapped. The prisoners were roughed up to sing a little louder.

“Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht,
Alles schläft; einsam wacht.”

“You see, Imaginarius,” Maximus whispered, “the Oberst was a great keeper of the season and all its pretty rituals.”

“He wanted the most festive tree in the city.”

“He wanted special decorations that the world would remember.”

“Only the world has forgotten.”

Suddenly, the soldiers pushed four prisoners toward the tree. The pink triangles were like lambs to the slaughter — no resistance, and perhaps this was liberation’s promise. Then came the meat hooks — quickly popped through their backs. Then the hoist, and up they went to decorate Oberst Ungeheuer’s Christmas tree.

“All the customs, Imaginarius.”

Quincy closed his eyes, trying to erase the image of these men, hung so that they could view each other — so that the last thing they saw in this lifetime was the pain on their lover’s face. Quincy couldn’t watch, but he still could hear:

“Schlaf in himmlischer Ruh!
Schlaf in himmlischer Ruh!”

When Quincy opened his eyes, the oven was quiet.

“Sometimes I hate you two,” he muttered.

“Now what you think of us,” Pertinax said, “does not signify in this life or the next.”

“You shall see that scene often,” Maximus said. “It is key to your purpose.”

“To my ripening?”

“You are already ripe,” Pertinax answered.

“When will I wither and rot and fall from the tree, free of this purpose?”

“I am sorry for you,” Maximus said. “But you are a rare bird.”

“A rare bird, indeed.”

“You walk the thread between the worlds — the threshold where life and death, mind and abyss, past and future meet.”

“The nexus of all existence.”

“Only you can see the world in its fullness to reconcile the worst with the best.”

“You shall not wither.”

“You shall not rot.”

Quincy closed his eyes again. He saw the pink triangles and a thin line between the horror of Dachau and the liberation of the lovers. With a heavy heart, he turned to address his mentors — perhaps to give them a piece of his mind, but they were gone. He wondered whether they were actually there this time.

Edward C. Patterson
author of The Road to Grafenwöhr

PS: The history of the Christmas executions at Dachau was related to me by Miram Ben Shalom, who had heard them first hand from Pink Triangle survivors.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There is a crack in the worlds, and in that twilight lives the Grimmörtz die Traumer (the Priest of Imagination). Inmagine that!  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

He always had the scar on his cheek. Little did he know what it signified until he traveled on the road to Grafenwöhr.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come see what's in the forest on the road to Grafenwöhr - a holloween read.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is a unique blend of Grimm, Austen, King and Patterson (Me, Not James)  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Still one of the best books I've read this year.

DT


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Dana. I'm hoping that in years to come it gives my readers as much pleasure as it gave me writing it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been pleased with the feedback on this latest of my children.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Road to Grafenwöhr recounts my life in Germany in the 1960's PLUS a bit of paranormal fantasy to spice things up.

*The Patterson Military Collection*
 ​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks interesting!
American GIs in Europe + fantasy elements = something suggestive of _Slaughterhouse Five_.

Any Vonnegut inspiration here?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Steverino:

Actually it's more like Stephen King meets Jane Austen in the middle of my miliary career. Unfortunately, SH5 has been on my TBR list for years and haven;t had the chance yet, so unless my book is the inspiration . . .   So farf, reader feedback and reviews have called my book unique, even among my other books.

Thanks
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Still sounds great.  I'd like to have lunch with Stephen King and Jane Austen.  Maybe Vonnegut could stop by.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Steverino.

ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

"One of the most interesting and original books I've read so far this year." - Ann Bell

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

With 8 reviews (7 5-stars) I thank my readers for the good reception of this bhook, which has a cheric\shed place in this author's heart.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Soldiers, villagers, ledgend, myth, ghosts and the patina of history all come together in the forest, on that road to Grafenwöhr. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

You shall never encounter a tale like this one, I guarentee it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Fate conspirtes against the hero of this work and embraces him as part of the landscape.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In the woods theirs a portal and Quincy is the key

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Great Buzz, and I'm thrill that readers like this title.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Readers for all the 5-star reviews on this one. It's so different from my usual veer from the usual that I was a little worried. Vindication! 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come find out what a _gabelbein_ is.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I promise to psh you to the brink with this book. It pushed me, and I'm pulling you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm very pleased by reader response to this work. I could use a few more takers.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE March 4-10 at Smashwords.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

King Meets Austen in Grimm's Forest.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Just dropping by to say hello and reiterate how much I enjoyed _The Road to Grafenwöhr_. It's too bad that there's so little reader interaction of late. What have we done to scare them off?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think we've scared them off. I think their busy . . . reading. (I hope).  

Readers Rock
Edward C.Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read it and liked it and am now busy doing taxes. . . .waiting for Jade Owl 5 to be done. . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I read it and liked it and am now busy doing taxes. . . .waiting for Jade Owl 5 to be done. . . . .


Anout 2/3 finished with Jade Owl #5 (_*In the Shadow of Her Hem*_), and having a ball with it. Just wrote a scene which juggles 28 characters, and my editor, Peg of the red Pencil said that I didn't drop one ball or fall off my unicycle.  I had the characters singing and dancing and making Chinese pancakes (jian-ping) n a special crepe device. It was all jollity, but until this scene the most characters I've juggled at a single episode has been 19 (in _*The People's Treasure*_). But it's coming Ann - It's coming.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

1966-1968 was a nerve wracking time for anyone in the military.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for all those 5-star reviews, dear readers.

Edward C. Patterson
Readers Rock


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy birthday, young man.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks. SZpecial birthday, because my grandnepher was born this morning at 2 am. What a birthday presnet. There's only 65 years difference between me and him.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was just coming to say Happy Birthday too. . . . .and congrats on the grandnephew.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Ann.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's what readers say about The Road to Grafenwöhr:

"One of the most interesting and original books I've read so far this year. The scenery and atmosphere of the time and place, vividly described - an American military base, German-Czechoslovak border, 1968 - opens to the reader like a flower, petal by petal, until we are truly there. The main protagonist is somewhat mysterious - we can't see him quite clearly perhaps because he doesn't quite see himself, but everything and everyone else is very real, despite the dreamlike quality of the book. The narrative moves forward in a good pace, and I found it unexpectedly captivating and unpredictable. I will not reveal the plot here but I just couldn't put this book down." - Ann Bell

"Patterson takes his expert prose and characterization skills and infuses them into an intriguing setting of a young man stationed in Germany during the height of the cold war with an eclectic group of roommates where everyone prays to avoid reassignment to Vietnam--except for one man. Sprinkle in some fantasy elements and Patterson has created a genre I've not previously experienced but very much enjoyed." - Todd Fonseca, TBOA

"The Road to Grafenwöhr is a coming of age story with elements of magic and mysticism that will keep you entertained from the first to the last word. This is Mr. Patterson's best work yet." - Jeffry Hepple

"If you are looking for a contemporary fantasy with a male protagonist and some philosophical issues discussed but not a lot of depth, this would suit you well." - Dawnofday

"Edward Patterson is truly a master wordsmith. He weaves together a quite authentic, realistic plotline of a young soldier finding his way in Germany with elements of fantasy in such a way that the entire story is captivating. I couldn't wait to get to the next page. His characters are authentic and well developed. I truly cared about what was happening with each of them, and he has done a wonderful job of capturing the bond soldier's share. I really liked the way the characters matured with the plot." - Doug DePew

""Road" is a fascinating mix of reality and fantasy woven together with writing that can turn lyrical or gritty with the twist of a phrase. Quincy Summerson is a green recruit ordered to the German/Czech border during the height of the Cold War. An obvious facial birthmark always set him apart in his Brooklyn beginnings; in Germany it marks him as a mythic hero. Patterson paints his manuscript first with dabs of mystic moments, mixed with solid realities of military life. By the end of the piece, the mystical has overtaken the mundane to a classic conflict of good vs. evil. All the while the reader grows more involved with the cadre of characters surrounding Summerson. At the core of every Patterson book are characters to care about. He is one of the best authors to emerge from the Indie Author movement. Discover his gems and enjoy the work of a very gifted writer." - Dana Taylor

"All the varied ingredients of the final story mix dropped in one by one, each changing everything incrementally, until the stirring conclusion brought it all to perfection like one of the many local dishes the characters revel in throughout the book. The place and all its customs, its language, its forest, its beer, was almost a character in itself, a larger spirit generating ghosts that might or might not be real, conjured out of imagination. The Road to Grafenwohr is a compelling story and a fine read." - Erin Lale

"Edward C. Patterson pays great attention to character development and paints a scene on your brain in a way that makes you feel like you are seeing the story play out before your eyes." - Carl Purdon

"Patterson's character development is excellent and while this is not a genre that I normally pick up, his characters are memorable--the sign of an interesting, exciting at times, great read." - R. F. Moltzon

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Hero's Story

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Heroes Don't Happen, they Ripen


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Once you start reading this little tome of mine, I guarentee you won;t put it down often.

Edward C. Patterson
Bragging, but Proud to do it!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

One of the most interesting and original books I've read so far this year. The scenery and atmosphere of the time and place, vividly described - an American military base, German-Czechoslovak border, 1968 - opens to the reader like a flower, petal by petal, until we are truly there. The main protagonist is somewhat mysterious - we can't see him quite clearly perhaps because he doesn't quite see himself, but everything and everyone else is very real, despite the dreamlike quality of the book. The narrative moves forward in a good pace, and I found it unexpectedly captivating and unpredictable. I will not reveal the plot here but I just couldn't put this book down." - Ann Bell

"Patterson takes his expert prose and characterization skills and infuses them into an intriguing setting of a young man stationed in Germany during the height of the cold war with an eclectic group of roommates where everyone prays to avoid reassignment to Vietnam--except for one man. Sprinkle in some fantasy elements and Patterson has created a genre I've not previously experienced but very much enjoyed." - Todd Fonseca, TBOA

"The Road to Grafenwöhr is a coming of age story with elements of magic and mysticism that will keep you entertained from the first to the last word. This is Mr. Patterson's best work yet." - Jeffry Hepple

"If you are looking for a contemporary fantasy with a male protagonist and some philosophical issues discussed but not a lot of depth, this would suit you well." - Dawnofday

"Edward Patterson is truly a master wordsmith. He weaves together a quite authentic, realistic plotline of a young soldier finding his way in Germany with elements of fantasy in such a way that the entire story is captivating. I couldn't wait to get to the next page. His characters are authentic and well developed. I truly cared about what was happening with each of them, and he has done a wonderful job of capturing the bond soldier's share. I really liked the way the characters matured with the plot." - Doug DePew

""Road" is a fascinating mix of reality and fantasy woven together with writing that can turn lyrical or gritty with the twist of a phrase. Quincy Summerson is a green recruit ordered to the German/Czech border during the height of the Cold War. An obvious facial birthmark always set him apart in his Brooklyn beginnings; in Germany it marks him as a mythic hero. Patterson paints his manuscript first with dabs of mystic moments, mixed with solid realities of military life. By the end of the piece, the mystical has overtaken the mundane to a classic conflict of good vs. evil. All the while the reader grows more involved with the cadre of characters surrounding Summerson. At the core of every Patterson book are characters to care about. He is one of the best authors to emerge from the Indie Author movement. Discover his gems and enjoy the work of a very gifted writer." - Dana Taylor

"All the varied ingredients of the final story mix dropped in one by one, each changing everything incrementally, until the stirring conclusion brought it all to perfection like one of the many local dishes the characters revel in throughout the book. The place and all its customs, its language, its forest, its beer, was almost a character in itself, a larger spirit generating ghosts that might or might not be real, conjured out of imagination. The Road to Grafenwohr is a compelling story and a fine read." - Erin Lale

"Edward C. Patterson pays great attention to character development and paints a scene on your brain in a way that makes you feel like you are seeing the story play out before your eyes." - Carl Purdon

"Patterson's character development is excellent and while this is not a genre that I normally pick up, his characters are memorable--the sign of an interesting, exciting at times, great read." - R. F. Moltzon


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

On sale for $ .99 (in honor of Gay Pride Month)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Perfect beach and vacation reading. And staycations too.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Summertime, and the reading is easy.
Fish are jumpin'
And the novels is fine.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Quincy Summerson was marked at birth for an usual task somewhere deep in the forest of his dreams.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Grafenwöhr - Pronounced Grafenveer - is still a going enterprise - the largest American training zone in Germany. (Their on Facebook, so it must be so).   My book, nostalgic, spooky and intense in the paramormal department, has garnered 9 reviews on Amazon, 8 of them 5-stars (the other just 4).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Modern Fantasy with a Gothic Twist 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Although a fantasy work, the backdrop of the 1968 end to the Prague Spring by the Russian invaders, is real enough as I lived through it sitting on the border across the line in West Germany.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

No one is without a champion ordained by nature to keep the balance of justice steady.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This one is as unique as one can get.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

We all walk the forest road at one time or another.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Modern Day Fariy Tale from the land of Grimm

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Big thank you to me many readers for supporting this novel.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Halloween read in the old-fashioned sense.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Four novels - the cornerstones of my work.

Surviving an American Gulag
Turning Idolater
Look Away Silence
The Road the Grafenwöhr

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Into the Woods! Will you come out?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Not Your Average Cold War Paranormal Novel

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Comes Complete with 2 Gay Roman Centurian Ghosts - no exchanges.

Snippet time - this one from The Road to Grafenwöhr, where among the many strange critters our protagonist (PFC Quincy) encounters, two Roman Centurions ghosts haunt him, Topper-style (who remembers Topper with Leo G, Carroll)? Anyway, this is when they first show up, on the slopes of the Valhalla near Regesnberg.:

"Well, he is making progress, Pertinax," the burly one said.
"Pertinax?" Quincy stammered.
"Oh, where are my manners? I'm Maximus, former Centurion of the Seventh Legion, planted here by Marcus Aurelius at the Castra Regina - Ratisbona. And this is . . ."
"Pertinax," the other one said, touching first his red brush helmet, and then striking his fist on his leather breastplate. "I was never as lofty as Maximus, but I managed my way through the fighting." He came close to Quincy's ear. "The tribesmen are brutal, my dear, but once the dead are pyred and dumped, the barbarians serve up a tasty sausage feast."
"I still don't understand," Quincy said. "What are . . . I mean who . . . You're nothing more than figments of my imagination."
"Figments, eh?" Maximus said. "He's getting the picture."
"Yes. Your extension powers are getting stronger. We've been watching."
"Not quite there yet. Not yet for the purpose, at least, but a marked improvement."
Quincy stood.
"I'm crazy," he whimpered. "I'm standing in a (fracking) forest talking to myself."
"Oh, you'll do that, Imaginarius," Maximus chortled.
"You're just my imagination," Quincy shouted.
The soldiers laughed. In fact, they sheathed their swords and gave each other a peck on the cheek. 
(BTW: these ghosts are a couple).

The Road to Grafenwöhr http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QGYBKE

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm celebrating 5 years as an Indie Author - November 18, 2007 to date. And in a countdown to 18,000 sales.

Readers Rock
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Powerful Work in Cold War Germany

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

He Was Born with Destiny's Mark Upon his Cheek


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A perfect Holiday read for new kindles and old, Fires HD and all eReaders.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Holiday to all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE at Smashwords from January 2 until January 4th.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/45952

use Coupon *YS87T * upon checkout

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Sweet Little, Cold War Horror Tale

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Road You'd Want to void, except - no choice!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's True. This Books has 2 Roman Ghosts and a Unicorn

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Speaking of snow, I hope everyone is safe and sound and warm.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Warm and Cozy Horror Tale of Cold War Germany

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, it has ghosts and other things that go bump in the night.

Eward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I was inspired by the thought of mashing up my own meories of Cold War Germany with the delicacy of Jane Austen and the fantastical ferocity of the Brothers Grimm.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

With nine five-star reviews on Amazon, The Road to Grafenwöhr has given some reading pleasure to more than a few readers. This always makes my day.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The book has a special place in its author's heart.

Edwasrd C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

He was born with the power to right all wrongs

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Cold War Tale of the Supernatural

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

They Called him Chico for the Scar on his Cheek

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Road to Grafenwöhr - A Gothic Cold War Tale

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Private Qincy Summerson has been branded by Imagination

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In 1968 Russia invaded Czechoslovakia & the Paranormal awoke along the border.

Boo!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

For those who would escape Justice, there's _the Grimmötz der Traumer_

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

What Lies Between the Cracks of Night and Dawn?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Bier und Levees*

Quincy had trotted up the hill from the barracks and through the Bundeswehr kaserne, when he encountered his friendly ghosts. They were silent, but deflected him from either the Festival tent or the PX. They both drew swords and pointed across the golf course toward the Canteen. Quincy changed direction and headed across the greens and sand traps. This made sense. If a man wanted solace, he wouldn't seek out a crowded tent flooded with drunken singers. Nor would he go shopping. He would tuck himself in the late afternoon quiet of a smoky bar that promised solitude and perhaps anonymity.
The Canteen was quiet, most revelers celebrating the season in the big tent or nervously sticking to the barracks until the levy was sorted. As Quincy came through the batwing doors, he knew that he was on the right track, because the place was empty except for one solitary drinker, who slumped ominously in the shadows at a corner table.
Quincy approached with care. He was glad the Ratz was off to check the town establishments. He would have hailed Striker with a loud chorus of here you ares, and dash any chance of cradling the wound. 
Quincy hovered silently. Striker knew he was there, because he looked askance, sliding his beer closer, and then blowing into the dissipating foam.
"Ist frei?" Quincy asked.
"Suit yourself," Striker snapped. "It's a free country."
Quincy signaled to the bar for his own companionable beer, and then sat opposite his friend. When the barkeep tucked the beer on a coaster, there was a fearful moment when Striker looked up and scowled. Was Striker going to take out his frustrations on a fresh stein - toss it over like some typewriter in the aftermath of going crackers? Instead, he pushed his beer over, clinked Quincy's, and then took a healthy swig.
"To fucking levees," he shouted.
"I won't drink to that, Striker."
"You might as well. I mean, my number may have come up, but I'm no more going to Nam than Ratz is going to the North Pole. My father knows Senator Morse. I signed up for four years, Chico. For four fucking years so I could serve in Germany. I'll go back to the States, but you won't see me in Nam."
Quincy reached across the table, clasping his hand over Striker's.
"It'll work out."
"It will. I may need to follow the road right to the shores of Saigon, but my Dad and Morse'll straighten it out." He shook his head. "I'm not afraid, Chico. I'm as willing as the next GI to put in the time. But I had the opportunity to choose my time and place, and here's where I'm doing my best shot. You're not a lifer. You don't understand."
"I think I do."
"How can you? You didn't ask for it. You got an Uncle Sam's Valentine that put you wherever it puts you. I signed a contract."
"We all signed a contract." Quincy touched the Gabelbein. "I'm not one to understand everything. My imagination is a bit contorted, but I understand why we're here - why we give time in service. I see how it is."
"But your number didn't come up. Mine shouldn't even be in play."
Quincy raised his stein.
"To your safety," he said.
"To Senator Wayne Morse."
"To him too." 
Quincy wiped the foam from his upper lip, and then fished about his waistline, releasing something from his belt. 
"I have a gift for you."
"I'm not gone yet."
"No, but I think this might come in handy."
Quincy slid the Ka-Bar across the table. Striker stared at it long and hard.
"Where the fuck did you get that?"
"My Dad sent it to me."
"Your Dad? I didn't think your Dad sent you so much as a letter."
"He hasn't. But this came in lieu of a care package."
Striker studied it topside.
"It's Marine."
"Near enough."
Striker raised it to his eyes, studying the lion's head hilt. He unclasped the handle in the sheath, and then slid the charcoal blade out, the silvery edge smiling at him. He balanced it in his palm.
"I can't take this from you, Chico."
"You will, because I want you to have it."
"You're that positive that I'm going hunting in the jungle."
"You might need it. If not, just find a handy stand for it and show it off to Senator Morse."
Striker laughed. He raised two fingers, calling for two more beers. 
"This is mighty decent of you, Chico." He took the Ka-Bar and pressed it flat on his chest. "They say if you wear it here, it'll stop a bullet."
"Doesn't become you. I'd keep it on your belt and within easy reach."
The beers arrived, and so did Ratzenberger.
"So here you are," he shouted.
Beers all round. Let the smoking begin.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE for the entire month of July at Smashwords.com. 
The Road to Grafenwöhr
by 
Edward C. Patterson

For the GRIMM in all of us

Use coupon SW100 upon check out and enjoy
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/45952*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Still FREE for the entire month of July at Smashwords.com. 
The Road to Grafenwöhr
by 
Edward C. Patterson

For the GRIMM in all of us

Use coupon SW100 upon check out and enjoy
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/45952*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE at Amazon Today & Tomorrow - August 10th & 11th*
*The Road to Grafenwöhr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
​*PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwöhr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwöhr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE at Amazon Today & Tomorrow - September 16th and 17th*
*The Road to Grafenwöhr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_

*8 Five-stars out of Ten Reviews*
​*PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwöhr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwöhr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE at Amazon Today Only - October 28th *
*The Road to Grafenwöhr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*A HALLOWEEN READ*_
_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*9 Five-stars out of eleven Reviews*

​*PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwöhr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwöhr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow November 14th & 15th at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwöhr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*9 Five-stars out of eleven Reviews*

​*PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwöhr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwöhr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Ed--

I posted at Book Luvin' Babes on Face book.

Dana


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Dana


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow December 28th and 29th at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwöhr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*9 Five-stars out of eleven Reviews*

​*PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwöhr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwöhr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow February 1st and 2nd at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwöhr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*9 Five-stars out of eleven Reviews*

​*PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwöhr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwöhr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow March 15th & 16th at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwoehr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*9 Five-stars out of eleven Reviews*

​*PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwoehr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwoehr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow March 15th & 16th at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwoehr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*10 Five-stars out of Twelve Reviews*

​*PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwoehr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwoehr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Monday & Tuesday June 16th & 17th at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwoehr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*10 Five-stars out of Twelve Reviews*

​*PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwoehr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwoehr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Monday Thru Wednesday August 4th, 5th & 6th at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwoehr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*10 Five-stars out of Twelve Reviews*

​*PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwoehr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwoehr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Sep 11th & 12th at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwoehr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*10 Five-stars out of Twelve Reviews*

​*PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwoehr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwoehr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Oct 27th & 28th at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwoehr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*11 Five-stars out of Fourteen Reviews*

​

What Readers say:

"The Road to Grafenwöhr is trip worth taking" - J. Hepple

"Fairy tale fiction galore!" - Chris

"An Enjoyable Fantasy on More Than One Level" - R. F. Molton

"The Road to Great Writing." - D. Taylor

"One of my favorite Patterson Novels." T. Fonseca.

-------------------------------------------------------------------PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwoehr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwoehr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Dec 1st & 2nd at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwoehr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*11 Five-stars out of Fourteen Reviews*

​

What Readers say:

"The Road to Grafenwöhr is trip worth taking" - J. Hepple

"Fairy tale fiction galore!" - Chris

"An Enjoyable Fantasy on More Than One Level" - R. F. Molton

"The Road to Great Writing." - D. Taylor

"One of my favorite Patterson Novels." T. Fonseca.

-------------------------------------------------------------------PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwoehr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwoehr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Sept 19th & 20th at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwoehr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*12 Five-stars out of 15Reviews*

​

What Readers say:

"The Road to Grafenwöhr is trip worth taking" - J. Hepple

"Fairy tale fiction galore!" - Chris

"An Enjoyable Fantasy on More Than One Level" - R. F. Molton

"The Road to Great Writing." - D. Taylor

"One of my favorite Patterson Novels." T. Fonseca.

-------------------------------------------------------------------PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwoehr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwoehr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------

